# Nikko Golden Eagle 7000 Info needed



## Monster21 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, what's up? I'm brand new to this forum; looks like a great place to find the info you need. 
So, I'm thinking of purchasing a rifle for next hunting season; I found a NICE Nikko Golden Eagle model 7000. I've never really heard of this manufacturer and I was wandering if any of you have any insight. The guy at the gun shop said that Nikko was currently out of business but actually made rifles on the quality of Weatherby, and was also an out source for Winchester; also wander if any of these claims are accurate. Any info on rifle performance, quality, accuracy, parts etc would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

I will agree with your source that they are out of business, are a good quality rifle. Depending on the price it could be a good deal. The only problem is if something goes wrong the parts will be expensive.


----------



## Monster21 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for your honest input DuaneinND; I really appreciate the opinion of someone other than some guy trying to sell me a rifle.

The good thing is I found a few places that still sell replacement parts - not cheap, as you said - and some reloading info as well. I actually ended up buying it, and I'm really glad I did; I think that I liked it even more once I got it home. I'm going to try and schedule some range time over New Years. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Monster21 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I'm glad to report that this rife shoots great; I ran out of shells before I could zero it in, but my groups where all about 1 ½" big :sniper: (I was just having some issues adjusting my scope. :x ) 
It's the smoothest rifle I've shot in a long time; the actions operates very smooth; the trigger pull is a little over 3lbs (great feel), and the recoil is low considering the caliber - 30-06 (compared to other rifles I've shot of the same caliber).

I would still really appreciate any help on replacement parts info and also anyone else's experiences and manufacturer info / opinions.

&#8230;Any reloading opinions/suggestions for small grain bullets for smaller game other than whitetail would be a much appreciated addition. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mojack (Sep 2, 2008)

I also have the same rifle.
I'm curious as to what scope you are using as I'm going to Idaho to hunt Elk?
Thanks,



Monster21 said:


> Well I'm glad to report that this rife shoots great; I ran out of shells before I could zero it in, but my groups where all about 1 ½" big :sniper: (I was just having some issues adjusting my scope. :x )
> It's the smoothest rifle I've shot in a long time; the actions operates very smooth; the trigger pull is a little over 3lbs (great feel), and the recoil is low considering the caliber - 30-06 (compared to other rifles I've shot of the same caliber).
> 
> I would still really appreciate any help on replacement parts info and also anyone else's experiences and manufacturer info / opinions.
> ...


----------



## Monster21 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mojack,
I don't really have anything special on it, just an old Bushnell Banner 3-9 power; the gun shoots better than I can anyway. My gun also doesn't like anything other than Federal Power Shock 150gr's; hope this helps. 
Hey, good luck on the Elk hunt; something i've always wanted to do.


----------



## Fun_TX (Sep 6, 2008)

I just picked my Golden Eagle 7000 in a .25-06 Rem. I know they were imported from Japan in the 70's. From a Houston Co. I have not fired it yet but I will tomorrow. I have heard they were high quality rifles and they look real nice too.


----------



## dbrunswick (Oct 10, 2008)

I have this rifle in 7mm Remington Mag with a Leo Vari X III 2X7. Both are brand new, never shot in the original metal case with the original carton. It is brand new, beautiful, perfect and never out of the case other than to wipe it down and look at it. Does anyone know the value with the scope?


----------



## rugerfan (Dec 14, 2008)

Fun_TX said:


> I just picked my Golden Eagle 7000 in a .25-06 Rem. I know they were imported from Japan in the 70's. From a Houston Co. I have not fired it yet but I will tomorrow. I have heard they were high quality rifles and they look real nice too.


Hey Fun TX-

If you ever want to sell the 25-06, I'd be interested if it's in good shape. I have a 1970 Ruger M77 Flatbolt bull barrel in .243 in mint ++ condition.

[email protected]

Thanks!


----------

